# suprise , it was an animal, who knew?



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Good job.. That 140 v should have been a big clue for the others. Sounds like you need to do a little educating for the rest of the crew.:thumbsup:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Boss only had one electrician there, but it took six tries to get him there.


----------



## Silversam (Feb 8, 2010)

In the late '90s we had a contract to install and maintain Point-to-Point Microwave dishes in NYC. Right after we started, we installed a whole bunch on top of 80 Pine Street (Wall Street area) and then a week later we started having troubles with one circuit - poor reception was what the equipment reported. Went up on the roof and checked the dish. Eviscerated pigeon carcasses were stuffed inside! 

Turns out there was a hawk/falcon living on the roof and it was using the dish to stash the carcasses. It would eat out the guts first (I guess they were the tastiest parts) and then stash the rest for later.

Had another, different pigeon problem on the same account a year or so later. Had a circuit that used larger dishes then what we usually installed (2 meter in diameter) that shot from the tower on the World Trade Center to a Hughes antenna farm out by the Atlantic Ocean in Canarsie, Brooklyn. Depending on the type of trouble, sometimes it was a crapshoot as to which end of the circuit was in trouble. Our shop was in Manhattan, so the foreman sent us to the closer site first - Up to the top of the WTC to see if we could find the problem there. Climbing the tower was a puckering experience and then we found that there was nothing wrong with that end.

Pick up a truck and drive out to Brooklyn. The site was right off the Belt Parkway but because no commercial traffic was allowed on it I had to take the streets all the way. Hours later I made it out there. Went through incredible security to get into the farm and finally located the dish among hundreds of others. Climbed the mast (30'-40') and when I get to the top and start checking the antenna a flock of pigeons fly out and start batting at me. Luckily I was belted in. There was an opening in the drum antenna and the birds had gotten in and were keeping warm and out of the weather inside. I had to figure out a way to get all the birds out and patch the hole. Then explain to the foreman what was going on and how we were going to write up the ticket for the customer.

Never a dull moment.


----------

